# Happy Birthday, Mike Kellogg!



## AngelEyes

There once was a boy named Mike
who was a normal, rambunctious tyke.
He played with Legos and rode his Big Wheel up and down the sidewalk.
Just an average kid, was he - yet, maybe not, you see.
For, even way back then,
Mike stared at the sky and pondered: "What's the Spanish word for _French fry_?"
Okay, okay. I jest.
But something like that must have happened, I'd guess, 
'cause he grew up one day, his love for words never going away,
and started Word Reference Forums - _Olé_!


_Hey Mike, hope you have a wonderful birthday with your family today. 
Thanks for giving us this place to play in. 
It's more fun than riding a Green Machine!

_Angel_Eyes_​


----------



## Vanda

Uau!!! Angel you have surpassed all of us. I don't guess we's recall that!
*
**PARABÉNS, MIKE!*​



Muita saúde, paz e amor! Muitos anos de vida!


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Felicidades Mike, pasala bien...
Un abrazo

rosagelus


----------



## catlady60

Here is your birthday present, Mike.

<---gift wrap--->

Open present here

<---gift wrap--->

I hope you enjoy your birthday--and your present!


----------



## The Traveler

Happy birthday Mike!!!

​I just want to wish you an unforgettable day full of joy and surprises. Thank you for creating this awesome and enriching place where people from different parts of the world can help and learn from each other.  

Here you have your present.

Many happy returns! 

Yours faithfully,

The traveler


----------



## AngelEyes

Traveler,

Can we do a wish within a wish? If so, happy birthday to _you_ today.


----------



## The Traveler

AngelEyes said:


> Traveler,
> 
> Can we do a wish within a wish? If so, happy birthday to _you_ today.



Oh, I didn't expect that...   I can't help smiling!  Thank you very much Angel. It's a pleasure that someone from the forums wishes me happy birthday.  However, this is his thread, so he has to be the star here.


----------



## ewie

Happy Birthday, Mike ~ you don't look a day older than Angel_Eyes_


See, Angel? ~ I didn't mention all those desiccated male virgins you have in your basement


----------



## lauranazario

Happy birthday and feliz cumpleaños, dear Mike!

A huge Caribbean hug on this special day.

Best regards,
LN


----------



## rusita preciosa

Mike,

С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!

Thank you for the wondreful forum!


----------



## cherine

Hi Mike,
I hope you had a WONDERFUL birthday  And I wish you many happy, healthy and prosperous years to come.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

¡Feliz cumple, Mike! 

Gracias por reunir a todas estas _inteligencias en conexión_ por medio de este excelente sitio. 

Un abrazo fuerte.


----------



## bondia

Congratulations, Mike! (on birthday, _et al_
All the best


----------



## Angel.Aura

Happy belated birthday, Mike!!


----------



## AngelEyes

> (From Ewie) Happy Birthday, Mike ~ you don't look a day older than Angel_Eyes_. See, Angel? ~ I didn't mention all those desiccated male virgins you have in your basement.



Ha! Ha! While Mike and I were enjoying birthday Jello Shots, he mentioned the same thing! "You know Angeleyes," he said, "I don't look a day older than you. It's sure better than looking as old as our dear, wise Ewie." 

_By the way, I wouldn't let any male - virgin or otherwise - near my basement, unless he was fully hydrated!_


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Felicidades* y mi agradecimiento por mantener esta página, hoy fundamental para muchos filólogos.


----------



## mkellogg

Somebody finally told me that there was a thread here!

Thank you all and it is good to "see" a number of you that I haven't communicated with for a while.   Birthday wishes from eight different countries. Not bad...


----------



## chamyto

Bueno...como siempre,llego tarde.

Feliz cumpleaños.


----------



## JamesM

Sorry I missed this!  

Happy Birthday, Mike!!!


----------



## DearPrudence

Birthday wishes from yet another country then (more like a dozen different countries now & 5 different languages) 
Joyeux anniversaire, Mike  Have a great year.


----------



## Teerex51

_Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Mike!_ 

(I can't add an extra country but I just added another language...)


----------



## xiaolijie

*麦克， 祝你生日快乐！
*
Yes, you've got it right. It's the familiar "Happy Birthday to Mike!" (with a touch of the exotic! )


----------



## almostfreebird

אַ דאַנק!  Mike!

Paldies!　

Asante!

Σας ευχαριστούμε!

Dziękujemy!

Köszönöm!

Kiitos!

ขอบคุณ!

Aitäh!

Takk!

Σας ευχαριστούμε!

ありがとう　マイク


----------



## Pinairun

Agur, Kellogg jauna, baina... Zorionak zure urtebetetzean eta ondo pasa, laguna!


----------



## Lacuzon

Looks like I'm a little late! But happy birthday Mike!


----------

